# gutenprint-foomatic not compile -> can't locate Foomatic/Default.pm



## aorchid (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,

Doing a massive upgrade on ports and print/gutenprint-foomatic is not compiling. I do have 

```
# added by use.perl 2011-10-13 14:56:24
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```
in /etc/make.conf.  Not entirely sure why this is happening. Any pointers would be appreciated.


```
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic/work/gutenprint-5.2.7/src/foomatic'
if test -n "" ; then \
  /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p `/usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -l` ; \
  /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -f -d  -k foomatic-db/gutenprint-ijs.5.2 ; \
else \
  /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -f -k foomatic-db/gutenprint-ijs.5.2 ; \
fi
Can't locate Foomatic/Defaults.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach
 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4 .) at /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload
 line 3.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload line 3.
gmake[2]: *** [install-kit] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic/work/gutenprint-5.2.7/src/foomatic'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic/work/gutenprint-5.2.7/src/foomatic'
if test -n "" ; then \
  /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p `/usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -l` ; \
  /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -f -d  -k foomatic-db/gutenprint-ijs-simplified.5.2 ; \
else \
  /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload -f -k foomatic-db/gutenprint-ijs-simplified.5.2 ; \
fi
Can't locate Foomatic/Defaults.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/mach
 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4 .) at /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload
 line 3.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/sbin/foomatic-kitload line 3.
gmake[2]: *** [install-kit] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic/work/gutenprint-5.2.7/src/foomatic'
gmake[1]: *** [install-data-local] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic/work/gutenprint-5.2.7/src/foomatic'
gmake: *** [install-am] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/print/gutenprint-foomatic.
```


----------



## aorchid (Nov 9, 2011)

This was solved with help from the package maintainer. I recently updated Perl and print/foomatic-db-engine was not reinstalled and so Foomatic/Defaults.pm did not exist. Reinstallation of print/foomatic-db-engine solved the problem.


----------

